# 1st Year Girls ECNL questions



## WillJohn (May 3, 2021)

What clubs do the LAFC Slammers usually pull from?  And Slammers FC?  Do all the CDA Slammers (HB, Cerritos, Whittier, etc)  usually go to LAFC Slammers ECNL and Slammers FC and South Slammers usually go to Slammers FC ECNL?  

And where do all the Striker ECNL teams come from?  I don’t see any Flight 1 teams in the youngers for that club.  There is a lot of talent in that general area of Costa Mesa, Newport Beach, and Irvine though.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 4, 2021)

WillJohn said:


> What clubs do the LAFC Slammers usually pull from?  And Slammers FC?  Do all the CDA Slammers (HB, Cerritos, Whittier, etc)  usually go to LAFC Slammers ECNL and Slammers FC and South Slammers usually go to Slammers FC ECNL?
> 
> And where do all the Striker ECNL teams come from?  I don’t see any Flight 1 teams in the youngers for that club.  There is a lot of talent in that general area of Costa Mesa, Newport Beach, and Irvine though.


Outside of the top 4 largest clubs, the rest of the ECNL teams will need to recruit players from other clubs or players that didn’t make the cut on the top ECNL teams.    Strikers Irvine  has a flight 1 team playing in the flight 2 bracket.  There’s a handful of mid to low end flight 1 teams playing down this spring.  
The question for some parents is do they want their child in an elite ECNL team but on the bench or play at a lower level ECNL team as a starter.    In my experience kids just need to play to feel good. If they don’t play the fear and doubt begin to take over.


----------



## WatchthemPlay (May 4, 2021)

There is no clear path to any team.  The top 2 Slammers teams often feed into LAFC (top ECNL team) and Slammers (2nd ECNL team).  Other than that, it is a free for all with players from a variety of clubs and areas recruited.  Players in Slammers affiliates don’t have priority.

Completely agree with above comment...know the goals of your child and what you are getting into.  Make sure they will really get the play time they need and promises aren’t being made that likely won’t be met.  Elite teams/clubs often recruit constantly and have limited commitment to current players and individual development.  Not always, but it is extremely common.  Feeling good about the coach and their real, demonstrated commitment to your child should be #1 priority especially at this age.


----------



## WillJohn (May 4, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Outside of the top 4 largest clubs, the rest of the ECNL teams will need to recruit players from other clubs or players that didn’t make the cut on the top ECNL teams.    Strikers Irvine  has a flight 1 team playing in the flight 2 bracket.  There’s a handful of mid to low end flight 1 teams playing down this spring.
> The question for some parents is do they want their child in an elite ECNL team but on the bench or play at a lower level ECNL team as a starter.    In my experience kids just need to play to feel good. If they don’t play the fear and doubt begin to take over.


Thanks.  Good info and things to consider.  Who are the top 4 largest clubs?  Blues, LAFC Slammers, Surf and ?  And Legends and Beach are joining the mix next year as well?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 4, 2021)

WillJohn said:


> Thanks.  Good info and things to consider.  Who are the top 4 largest clubs?  Blues, LAFC Slammers, Surf and ?  And Legends and Beach are joining the mix next year as well?


Surf, blues, LAFC, and then it’s all based on opinions.  My list for our 09 age group would be blues and LAFC.


----------



## Venantsyo (May 4, 2021)

WatchthemPlay said:


> Players in Slammers affiliates don’t have priority.


You just destroyed years and years of marketing...


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 5, 2021)

Venantsyo said:


> You just destroyed years and years of marketing...


Speaking of marketing I Am still waiting to see Klopp show up to the Liverpool youth soccer camps in the OC.  His picture is on most Liverpool flyers.


----------



## timbuck (May 5, 2021)

Pretty sure Slammers is dropping the "LAFC" from all of their stuff. They have "partnered" with HB Koge from Denmark.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 5, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Pretty sure Slammers is dropping the "LAFC" from all of their stuff. They have "partnered" with HB Koge from Denmark.


That’s a 100% certainty they are no longer LAFC.   That moniker now belongs to Real SoCal.


----------



## Troyrocks (May 5, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> That’s a 100% certainty they are no longer LAFC.   That moniker now belongs to Real SoCal.


This might be asked and answered, but will Slammers continue to have two ECNL teams?


----------



## Venantsyo (May 5, 2021)

Troyrocks said:


> This might be asked and answered, but will Slammers continue to have two ECNL teams?


Yes


----------



## OCSoccerDad3 (May 6, 2021)

Couldn’t agree more with the playing time comments. Have seen lots of kids burnout and/or quit who were slotted as players 14-18 on “elite” ECNL teams like Surf/Blues. Playing time is critical to both enjoyment and development for these girls. Take your kid to a “2nd tier” ECNL club where she is valued by her coach, can start, and play the majority of the game or you risk her being done playing before she even gets to high school.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (May 10, 2021)

Is there a consolidated standings for ECNL?  In the conference standings teams have designations next to them - champions league, showcase A/B, North American cup, nothing. Is there an easy place to see who is falling into each one of those post season groupings?


----------



## crush (May 10, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Is there a consolidated standings for ECNL?  In the conference standings teams have designations next to them - champions league, showcase A/B, North American cup, nothing. Is there an easy place to see who is falling into each one of those post season groupings?


I think they should just have an open tournament for any team willing to travel to FL and go for the championship.  Its been so unfair, they should just toss the results and start fresh next season.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (May 10, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Is there a consolidated standings for ECNL?  In the conference standings teams have designations next to them - champions league, showcase A/B, North American cup, nothing. Is there an easy place to see who is falling into each one of those post season groupings?


ECNL needs a website redesign big time.


----------



## myself (May 10, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Is there a consolidated standings for ECNL?  In the conference standings teams have designations next to them - champions league, showcase A/B, North American cup, nothing. Is there an easy place to see who is falling into each one of those post season groupings?


The ECNL mobile app has Postseason standings. I haven't been able to find anything on the website.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 10, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> ECNL needs a website redesign big time.


Agreed. It's one of the worse sites out there.  For the amount of fees that they charge you would think they can get a better site.


----------



## timbuck (May 10, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Agreed. It's one of the worse sites out there.  For the amount of fees that they charge you would think they can get a better site.


Have you seen the SCDSL or Coast Websites?  
ECNL isnt that bad when comparing.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (May 10, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Have you seen the SCDSL or Coast Websites?
> ECNL isnt that bad when comparing.


My question stemmed from that it was easy to see the standings for the DA - each conference/division and also the playoffs and the cutoff line. I was just curious as this year has been a crapshoot for CA teams.


----------



## futboldad1 (May 10, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> My question stemmed from that it was easy to see the standings for the DA - each conference/division and also the playoffs and the cutoff line. I was just curious as this year has been a crapshoot for CA teams.


agreed on both the DA site and the season being a total crapshoot for Cali teams....... huge periods off.....months and months.... and then straight into games.....then more time off then straight into games.....schedule being reduced all the time......teams playing different schedules and number of games......Florida should just be a showcase for everyone and leave the natty's for the upcoming season.......my kid is stressed enough I can not wait for a normal and full 21//22 season......


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 10, 2021)

It’s pretty simple actually (but a round about way to get there).   

From the website, go to COMPETITION, if you hover your arrow you get the drop down, then hover over ECNL Girls and you get a 2nd drop down where you will see STANDINGS.

This takes you to the Conference Standings.  Select a conference.  Once you are on the selected conference page it defaults to u13 (you will see “Select a Division” and “Select an option”. Each has a drop down arrow next to it. You can select your Age under “Division” and either “Conference” to see the standings in each Conference or “Champions League, North American Cup, Showcase A, etc…” to see the National standings for the Competition you are looking for.

Definitely needs a simplification, but the info is available. 

Happy Hunting!


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 10, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> My question stemmed from that it was easy to see the standings for the DA - each conference/division and also the playoffs and the cutoff line. I was just curious as this year has been a crapshoot for CA teams.


See my response above ^


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (May 10, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> See my response above ^


Thanks -- Definitely round about, but works


----------



## Speed (May 10, 2021)

Anyone know why WCFC and Pats didn't play all their games in ECRL for u18/19. Or if they did why not posted?


----------



## Lightning Red (May 10, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> See my response above ^


Utilize the App.  It's much easier to navigate.  On the Homepage there is a "Post Season Standings" tab.  Select the age group you want and all of the different Playoff/Showcase groups are listed.


----------



## crush (May 10, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> agreed on both the DA site and the season being a total crapshoot for Cali teams....... huge periods off.....months and months.... and then straight into games.....then more time off then straight into games.....schedule being reduced all the time......teams playing different schedules and number of games......Florida should just be a showcase for everyone and leave the natty's for the upcoming season.......my kid is stressed enough I can not wait for a normal and full 21//22 season......


Like I said before, we should just have an open tournament for any team that would like to take their chance at the prize in FL.  If you can find 16 players to fly to FL to test their luck against the best, then put your best foot forward and fly to play.  These standings are worthless, MOO!


----------



## STX (May 10, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> agreed on both the DA site and the season being a total crapshoot for Cali teams....... huge periods off.....months and months.... and then straight into games.....then more time off then straight into games.....schedule being reduced all the time......teams playing different schedules and number of games......Florida should just be a showcase for everyone and leave the natty's for the upcoming season.......my kid is stressed enough I can not wait for a normal and full 21//22 season......


Most of the country have played a pretty normal ECNL schedule and qualifiers are gearing up for Florida. Wouldn't seem right to scrap the playoff chase for 80% of the ECNL teams who earned a spot in the playoffs just because the west coast doesn't quite have their sh!t together.

Before scrapping Florida, maybe just don't include the Southwest or Northwest Conference teams (or let those two conferences stay "home" and make their own mini playoff).


----------



## crush (May 10, 2021)

STX said:


> Most of the country have played a pretty normal ECNL schedule. Wouldn't seem right to scrap the playoff chase for 75% of the ECNL teams who earned a spot in the playoffs just because the west coast doesn't quite have their sh!t together.
> 
> Before scrapping Florida, maybe just don't include the Southwest or Northwest Conference teams (or let those two conferences stay "home" make their own playoff).


If you do that, then we will have our own tournament.  We dont need you, trust me.  SOCAL vs NOCAL Champs Only Tournament to see who truly is the best.  Thanks a lot South Texas for blaming us for the likes of guys like Dad.  It's not all fault.  His gang of bandits had the control.  However, their about to get their asses handed to them and control will come back to the peeps.  The peeps I know DO NOT want to travel all over the country playing soccer games when we can play better matches in our own back yard.  You can have all the other states bro.  Enjoy the flying......lol!!!


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 10, 2021)

STX said:


> Most of the country have played a pretty normal ECNL schedule and qualifiers are gearing up for Florida. Wouldn't seem right to scrap the playoff chase for 80% of the ECNL teams who earned a spot in the playoffs just because the west coast doesn't quite have their sh!t together.
> 
> Before scrapping Florida, maybe just don't include the Southwest or Northwest Conference teams (or let those two conferences stay "home" and make their own mini playoff).


True!  Why punish those that earned the spot because CA couldn’t get their shit together?  In the SW, if you look at the standings there are only 1 or 2 anomalies from u13 up to u17 which may or may not work themselves out by the end of the season.  Most of the SW teams slated to make the “Champions League” of the National Event have rightfully earned that spot and would even under normal conditions based on history (u15, 16 and 17). I can’t speak for the ages below as I do t have much knowledge other than the Club name and their history of strong teams.  

Seems like some sour grapes from teams that won’t qualify.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 10, 2021)

crush said:


> Like I said before, we should just have an open tournament for any team that would like to take their chance at the prize in FL.  If you can find 16 players to fly to FL to test their luck against the best, then put your best foot forward and fly to play.  These standings are worthless, MOO!


You mean the best of the teams that could put 16 players together?


----------



## crush (May 10, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> True!  Why punish those that earned the spot because CA couldn’t get their shit together?  In the SW, if you look at the standings there are only 1 or 2 anomalies from u13 up to u17 which may or may not work themselves out by the end of the season.  *Most of the SW teams slated to make the “Champions League” of the National Event have rightfully earned* that spot and would even under normal conditions based on history (u15, 16 and 17). I can’t speak for the ages below as I do t have much knowledge other than the Club name and their history of strong teams.
> 
> Seems like some sour grapes from teams that won’t qualify.


Bro, this year is a complete joke.  First off, ECNL sold me a break between HSS and ECNL games.  That did not happen and I'm not happy about that.    Second, some clubs have their own fields and never took time off.  Other clubs had no fields and girls got hurt because of no training for 12 months. I do not believe it was earned in a fair league where everyone starts at the same start line.  No one!!!  Yes, some girls worked harder than others because they had access while most of the girls didnt have access.  This is MOO so go ahead and tell me why I'm wrong again.....lol!  In all seriousness Kicker, this has not been fair and its not right to jam all these games at the last minute, right during CIF playoffs.  This is not coll but I dont blame nayone, it just wasn't what was promised and that sucks again for socal soccer.


----------



## crush (May 10, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> You mean the best of the teams that could put 16 players together?


No, any team in socal from ECNL that can find 16 players that were on the roster can go fly to FL for a chance at gold.


----------



## STX (May 10, 2021)

crush said:


> If you do that, then we will have our own tournament.  We dont need you, trust me.  SOCAL vs NOCAL Champs Only Tournament to see who truly is the best.  Thanks a lot South Texas for blaming us for the likes of guys like Dad.  It's not all fault.  His gang of bandits had the control.  However, their about to get their asses handed to them and control will come back to the peeps.  The peeps I know DO NOT want to travel all over the country playing soccer games when we can play better matches in our own back yard.  You can have all the other states bro.  Enjoy the flying......lol!!!


Huh? If I do what, exactly?  

I'm simply just disagreeing with your (and others) position that Playoffs should be cancelled or revamped, and pointing out that the vast majority of the teams in the country did not have remotely the same experience you guys had to suffer through this year.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 10, 2021)

crush said:


> Bro, this year is a complete joke.  First off, ECNL sold me a break between HSS and ECNL games.  That did not happen and I'm not happy about that.    Second, some clubs have their own fields and never took time off.  Other clubs had no fields and girls got hurt because of no training for 12 months. I do not believe it was earned in a fair league where everyone starts at the same start line.  No one!!!  Yes, some girls worked harder than others because they had access while most of the girls didnt have access.  This is MOO so go ahead and tell me why I'm wrong again.....lol!  In all seriousness Kicker, this has not been fair and its not right to jam all these games at the last minute, right during CIF playoffs.  This is not coll but I dont blame nayone, it just wasn't what was promised and that sucks again for socal soccer.


You keep falling for some “promise” of this or that.  How are the other thousands of kids across California coping with the exact same situation?


----------



## crush (May 10, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> *You keep falling for some “promise”* of this or that.  How are the other thousands of kids across California coping with the exact same situation?


To each his own Kicker.  I'm hear to voice MOO, is that not allowed?  Yes, when I signed up for youth soccer this season I was told that their would be a break between HSS and ECNL and not 5 games in 7 days and make kids have to pick again. Then we were told playoffs would be in SD.  That did not happen.  Now some have to fly to FL to play a soccer match.  Is this really happening?  All I said is some teams have it better than others.  At least give thos with less a chance to freaking compete dude.  This season is a waste and you know it.  You have been fact checking me since I got here three years ago.....lol  Let me be bro.  IT's just MOO and not anything else.  I'm just looking for fairness in club soccer.


----------



## STX (May 10, 2021)

crush said:


> Bro, this year is a complete joke.  First off, ECNL sold me a break between HSS and ECNL games.  That did not happen and I'm not happy about that.    Second, some clubs have their own fields and never took time off.  Other clubs had no fields and girls got hurt because of no training for 12 months. I do not believe it was earned in a fair league where everyone starts at the same start line.  No one!!!  Yes, some girls worked harder than others because they had access while most of the girls didnt have access.  This is MOO so go ahead and tell me why I'm wrong again.....lol!  In all seriousness Kicker, this has not been fair and its not right to jam all these games at the last minute, right during CIF playoffs.  This is not coll but I dont blame nayone, it just wasn't what was promised and that sucks again for socal soccer.


Gotcha.  So Crush recommends girls from all over the country should not be allowed to finish their season and compete in ECNL Playoffs because, 1) "Crush got tricked again by The Man," 2) "Some teams in California have their own fields and some don't," and 3) "Some players on Crush's fave team recently got hurt." 

Seems reasonable. You should send Lavers another bunch of emails.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 10, 2021)

crush said:


> If you do that, then we will have our own tournament.  We dont need you, trust me.  SOCAL vs NOCAL Champs Only Tournament to see who truly is the best.  Thanks a lot South Texas for blaming us for the likes of guys like Dad.  It's not all fault.  His gang of bandits had the control.  However, their about to get their asses handed to them and control will come back to the peeps.  The peeps I know DO NOT want to travel all over the country playing soccer games when we can play better matches in our own back yard.  You can have all the other states bro.  Enjoy the flying......lol!!!


I feel like you missed STX's point that teams across the country have gone through a reasonably normal process to qualify. Why penalize them? I'm guessing STX would have preferred SD to FL in July as well - except maybe for the hotel prices - and prefers to have all areas of the country participate.

To me, let CA figure out who to send - which they are. In the Bay Area, teams are playing everyone in their division once (7 games) and qualifying as they always have based on points per game. That's not so bad considering the year CA has been through. In terms of travel, a National Championship requires that most travel and is not a surprise to those that signed up for ECNL.

I know you have some Bob Marley, @crush. Put "Three Little Birds" on repeat. That's never a bad idea on Monday.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 10, 2021)

crush said:


> To each his own Kicker.  I'm hear to voice MOO, is that not allowed?  Yes, when I signed up for youth soccer this season I was told that their would be a break between HSS and ECNL and not 5 games in 7 days and make kids have to pick again. Then we were told playoffs would be in SD.  That did not happen.  Now some have to fly to FL to play a soccer match.  Is this really happening?  All I said is some teams have it better than others.  At least give thos with less a chance to freaking compete dude.  This season is a waste and you know it.  You have been fact checking me since I got here three years ago.....lol  Let me be bro.  IT's just MOO and not anything else.  I'm just looking for fairness in club soccer.


There was a pandemic this year, @crush. It wasn't fair to anyone.


----------



## crush (May 10, 2021)

STX said:


> Gotcha.  So Crush recommends girls from all over the country should not be allowed to finish their season and compete in ECNL Playoffs because, 1) "Crush got tricked again by The Man," 2) "Some teams in California have their own fields and some don't," and 3) "Some players on Crush's fave team recently got hurt."
> 
> Seems reasonable. You should send Lavers another bunch of emails.


No, crush never said anything you just posted.  First off STX, I said any ECNL team that can find 16 players to fly to FL should be able to compete in the Champions Bracket because this year, were all champions.  Second, some kids can't play both HSS and ECNL at the same time because it would be child abuse to allow players to play 4 or sometimes 5 games in one week.  Some clubs might have 10 top players playing HSS that week so they can;t field their team on the weekends.  Does that make any sense to your brain in Texas?  Can't you see my point?  Last, all of us in Cali have enough competition to never ever need to fly out of state to play top soccer matches.  You guys can come here when things get fixed.  Trust me bro, CA is not what you think.


----------



## crush (May 10, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> There was a pandemic this year, @crush. It wasn't fair to anyone.


That's my point.  So the standings are stupid.  All teams that can fly get automatic bid, in of story


----------



## crush (May 10, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I feel like you missed STX's point that teams across the country have gone through a reasonably normal process to qualify. Why penalize them? I'm guessing STX would have preferred SD to FL in July as well - except maybe for the hotel prices - and prefers to have all areas of the country participate.
> 
> To me, let CA figure out who to send - which they are. In the Bay Area, teams are playing everyone in their division once (7 games) and qualifying as they always have based on points per game. That's not so bad considering the year CA has been through. In terms of travel, a National Championship requires that most travel and is not a surprise to those that signed up for ECNL.
> 
> I know you have some Bob Marley, @crush. Put "Three Little Birds" on repeat. That's never a bad idea on Monday.


They can go and win it all.  I'm just saying we can have our own instead.


----------



## crush (May 10, 2021)

STX said:


> Huh? If I do what, exactly?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 10, 2021)

crush said:


> They can go and win it all.  I'm just saying we can have our own instead.


State Cup?


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 10, 2021)

Please don’t take Crush’s word as gospel for all Cal players.  His overall scope is very narrow despite his desire to extrapolate that across everyone. 

It just so happens my experiences are vastly different (one may say totally contrary), yet I understand mine is not yours and yours is not theirs when it comes to experiences. 

Some kids decided to sit out Club for HS….some are playing both and making it work in their own way….some are sitting out HS to not sacrifice Club. 

As he said to me earlier, “to each their own”.   Which is some of his better advice.  However, if you make the decision, live with it and respect the decisions others made.  If it costs you a trip to FL (in this case) so be itb but It has nothing to do with “fair” because everyone in CA was playing by similar rules.


----------



## crush (May 10, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I feel like you missed STX's point that teams across the country have gone through a reasonably normal process to qualify. Why penalize them? I'm guessing STX would have preferred SD to FL in July as well - except maybe for the hotel prices - and prefers to have all areas of the country participate.
> 
> To me, let CA figure out who to send - which they are. In the Bay Area, teams are playing everyone in their division once (7 games) and qualifying as they always have based on points per game. That's not so bad considering the year CA has been through. In terms of travel, a National Championship requires that most travel and is not a surprise to those that signed up for ECNL.
> 
> I know you have some Bob Marley, @crush. Put "Three Little Birds" on repeat. That's never a bad idea on Monday.


I really think Socal & Nocal should have a local's only championship tournament.  Let the top four teams sit out and relax.  Their usually the one's with fields 24/7 anyways so they can use a break, just saying.  Take the other 8 clubs and take top two teams from each group and go straight to QF.  So the top four teams "earned" the right to advance to QF without having to play a match.  That is fair, MOO.  If Nocal does the same, then we can meet up in Fresno and battle out a Cali Champ.  My ideas are amazing Kicking & Screaming.  We all know the top top teams are in California.  That is a fact.


----------



## crush (May 10, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> *Please don’t take Crush’s word as gospel for all Cal players. *
> 
> It just so happens my experiences are vastly different (one may say totally contrary), yet I understand mine is not yours and yours is not theirs when it comes to experiences.
> 
> ...


Never ever take my word as gospel Kicker and that goes for anyone on here.  That would be stupid.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 10, 2021)

crush said:


> Never ever take my word as gospel Kicker and that goes for anyone on here.  That would be stupid.


There is something we can agree on!


----------



## paytoplay (May 10, 2021)

Venantsyo said:


> You just destroyed years and years of marketing...


But there’s that whole pyramid thing and the pathway. There’s a picture of it...


----------



## crush (May 10, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> There is something we can agree on!


We both love our kids too and we both love America.  I know that for a fact so were not that far off from being best pals.  We might come from different blood lines, but we need to be best friends and put all differences aside if we want freedom.  I'm all in bro.  Don;t let my cocky competitive ego fool you.  Inside, my heart is gold and I will die for anyone that will die for me


----------



## GT45 (May 10, 2021)

STX said:


> Most of the country have played a pretty normal ECNL schedule and qualifiers are gearing up for Florida. Wouldn't seem right to scrap the playoff chase for 80% of the ECNL teams who earned a spot in the playoffs just because the west coast doesn't quite have their sh!t together.
> 
> Before scrapping Florida, maybe just don't include the Southwest or Northwest Conference teams (or let those two conferences stay "home" and make their own mini playoff).


The Southwest Conference has played out their season, with only a few games remaining in the coming few weeks. We played a single round robin against everyone (at a minimum). So we have no problem sending the proper teams to National playoffs. I cannot speak for the Northwest Conference as I do not follow it, but short-sighted to make that statement when the Southwest had no problem completing the season.


----------



## futboldad1 (May 11, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> True!  Why punish those that earned the spot because CA couldn’t get their shit together?  In the SW, if you look at the standings there are only 1 or 2 anomalies from u13 up to u17 which may or may not work themselves out by the end of the season.  Most of the SW teams slated to make the “Champions League” of the National Event have rightfully earned that spot and would even under normal conditions based on history (u15, 16 and 17). I can’t speak for the ages below as I do t have much knowledge other than the Club name and their history of strong teams.
> 
> *Seems like some sour grapes from teams that won’t qualify.*


My DDs team sits at #4 with a long drop to Slammers who are at 5 so I can assure you there is not sour grapes from me......but I stand by the fact the SW has been uniquely challenging not just to the rest of the country but also when comparing the valley to oc.......


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 11, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> My DDs team sits at #4 with a long drop to Slammers who are at 5 so I can assure you there is not sour grapes from me......but I stand by the fact the SW has been uniquely challenging not just to the rest of the country but also when comparing the valley to oc.......


Agreed, especially when your in LA County versus OC or SD.


----------



## GT45 (May 11, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Agreed, especially when your in LA County versus OC or SD.


Everyone played everyone at least one time, so I am not sure how certain counties were uniquely challenged. Scheduling is always a bit of a crap shoot. One team may have two tough games on a weekend while another team only has one. It is always like that. The cream rises to the top, and in the age bracket my DD is in, the top teams in the standings are the best teams in the conference.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 11, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Everyone played everyone at least one time, so I am not sure how certain counties were uniquely challenged. Scheduling is always a bit of a crap shoot. One team may have two tough games on a weekend while another team only has one. It is always like that. The cream rises to the top, and in the age bracket my DD is in, the top teams in the standings are the best teams in the conference.


Pretty sure if you look back thru the thread, that I said something very similar out of the gate.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Jun 11, 2021)

New to this ECNL thing -- Are hotels supposed to be an hour away from fields for this Floriday Showcase thing? Or does it depend on the season your team has had -- better equals closer stay?  Finding it extremely expensive over the 4th of July weekend for flight/hotel/car and number of days then spending 2+ hours in the car to get to and from games


----------



## timbuck (Jun 11, 2021)

Ahh Florida in July.  At least the weather will be great for soccer.  (If you like high heat, high humidity and a chance of thunderstorms)


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 11, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> New to this ECNL thing -- Are hotels supposed to be an hour away from fields for this Floriday Showcase thing? Or does it depend on the season your team has had -- better equals closer stay?  Finding it extremely expensive over the 4th of July weekend for flight/hotel/car and number of days then spending 2+ hours in the car to get to and from games


It is supposed to be done by lottery.   Yes…the cost of thei trip is ridiculous.


----------

